# Yahoo- Gluten-free product has twice the protein of regular oats, plant's owner says (Seattle Times)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

It's 14 degrees in the Montana Gluten-Free Processors warehouse. The morning cups of coffee resting on the counter are quickly losing steam as everyone's attention turns toward a hopper spitting oats into brown 50-pound bags.View the full article


----------

